# Looking for a shell hoodie



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know where you are but most shops have a rack of outerwear from last year at a discount. Or Ski swaps will start happening around this time of year where you can find the same, and used stuff for super cheap.
If I don't find anything at the local shops I usually look here https://boardroomshop.com/store/filtered/d_2/c_26/sd3_2018/sd3_2019/


----------



## Emerekel (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for your reply!

I’m living in Sweden, so all of europe is available to me. I’ve looked at my local stores, the issue to me is finding a insulated wind and water resistant hoodie.

Couldn’t seem to find one on the shop you posted.


----------



## Emerekel (Oct 11, 2019)

To Clarify, a thinner pullover hoodie is what i’m looking for. I don’t want it to look like a jacket.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

686 waterproof hoodie?


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Rome riding pullover, dwr coated sweatshirt with a membrane inside


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Emerekel said:


> Hey, i am looking for a hoodie that can be used instead of a jacket. So far i’ve come across Australian indyslopestyle and the friski flo 2.0 technical hoodie. I’m kind of on a budget so i’m looking of stuff in the price range of 100-150$.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience of those two mentioned ”jackets” or any tips of others that might fit my need?


What temp's do you need to cover with this jacket. There are heaps of options available from tech' fleece hoodies to lightly insulated riding jackets with DWR coatings to Goretex. What Country are you from.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome riding hoodie. I'll be in one this year.


----------



## Emerekel (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m going to be ridning in Sweden. Which means that temps are going to be -10° to +10° Celsius.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Emerekel said:


> I’m going to be ridning in Sweden. Which means that temps are going to be -10° to +10° Celsius.


 That's a 20 degree range so you'll probably want a vented insulated jacket. $150 is not that high range to work with outside a tech hoddie. A Burton Dunmore is brilliant. I grabbed one with free delivery from Freezepro in UK to Australia for $Au100 ($US65). There are some bargains you've just got to look around. Amazon has some unbelievable bargains with free delivery with Prime as well.


----------



## bershanshaw (Nov 25, 2019)

Check out *juicewrld999*. I am sure you will get what you are looking for.


----------

